# shin splints!??



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

does anyone know of a stretch or technique to help prevent shin splints,

i,ve been speed marching in the mornings for a week now, and thought i may have got over it by now!

thinking about using a mountain bike for cardio instead....is this a viable alternative....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry mate but Shin splints are caused by the down force of the feet to the ground and stretching won't help.

I never do walking for cardio, instead I do x-trainer or steppa, then progress on to the eliptical cycle as my diet draws to an end.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheelchair?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Cheers Tom.

looks like adjuusting my routine then cos the gym dont open while 7 ish, and i been going out at 6 ish, so i can be back for brekkie.

one advantage is..... the gyms warm and full of pre work talent on the treadmills.

snorbitz,

could have done wi one of those this morning, i was 2 miles from home when it happened........

thought bout foning the missis to come get me..........


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I get them really bad on running machine, i just stick to cross trainer and bikes now, Apparently a lot of it is down to what trainers you have.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

tried a different pair every day for a week .......

same result......

end up doing the last mile walking like Max Wall...........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stretchin will help mate its also caused by the calf and what ever the one done the front is called squeezing the bone hence its worse on gear when u get increased pumps


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

As Tom said mate you need to change your cardio. I used to get these when doing a lot of skipping but they went when I started skipping on a padded matt. I'd suggest new trainers etc but sounds like you've tried all your pairs !! So I think you'll have to give up the walks mate - they'll only get worse otherwise!!!:flypig: (just seeing how many random 'smilies' I can use)


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I get really bad shin splints if I run on hard surfaces, but im fine on the treadmill or cross trainer - well I think I am - i havent done any proper cardio in years.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tibbialis anterior is the muscle that causes the pain from most shin splints

A lot of the pain caused is by the muscle sheath not expanding enough to accomodate the muscle pump (especially with something like speed marching/fast walking)

by stretching the tib ant muscle you can start to alleviate the pain also working the tib ant with reverse calf raise exercises would help

calf stretches will also help as when you walk you tend to go heel toe and the raising of the front part of the foot is mainly done by tib ant if you have a flexible calf tib ant6 has to work less


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i really like being out on me own in the mornings too , even when its raining ,dunno , summat soothing about it.

but if its x trainer then so be it, altho l'll try the stretch , cheers Baz!.....

BL1,

on the skipping front , i became a demon with the ole rope when i was thai boxing, and i never had any problems then!!...

i was at my fighting weight tho bout 14 an half stone then .....so maybe body weight plays a part......gotta do really eh?

it might get easier as the weight comes off i,m hovering just above 17 now ......another stone off and i,ll try the walking again.

cheers folks!


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> i really like being out on me own in the mornings too , even when its raining ,dunno , summat soothing about it.
> 
> but if its x trainer then so be it, altho l'll try the stretch , cheers Baz!.....
> 
> ...


Raikey, it could be that your suffering from the same condition i had ? - where you find your enormous piece keeps knocking against the front of your shins resulting in the pain you've been experiencing !!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

BL1 said:


> Raikey, it could be that your suffering from the same condition i had ? - where you find your enormous piece keeps knocking against the front of your shins resulting in the pain you've been experiencing !!!


LOL !....YEAH !

strange thing tho the missus says it causes bruising to her inner thighs too:eek:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> Tibbialis anterior is the muscle that causes the pain from most shin splints
> 
> A lot of the pain caused is by the muscle sheath not expanding enough to accomodate the muscle pump (especially with something like speed marching/fast walking)
> 
> ...


thats what i said i a rounabout kinda way.... i would have used your language samurai if i described it to a southerner... but raikey would be baffled by ur post

so raikey... read my post u may understand it better  :tongue10:

good post samurai


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

walking on grass can help-ive also heard that toe tapping can help-simply tap yout toe on the ground-progressively increasing the time-i should have but i havent tried it-i would imagine no longer than 5 mins each leg


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

if you are usein gear at the moment you may find once its out your system you will not get the pain,i had it real bad for weeks till the gear was outta my system and now im fine??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

just gonna bump this instead of making a new one,....

if it helps anyone , i discovered (in my case, at least)

that the shin splints get worse after my day off,....

could the likes of red wine, pringles and all manner of chemical soaked goodies cause a build up of toxins enough to give the restrictive feeling ,..#

it was like a bad cramp on sundays walk , less monday, got better by tuesday and this mornin i managed a proper session....

and the only thing different i did was the crap filled day off satuday,...

or is it the carbing up kind of effect that acts like a pump enuff to cause it..,,,?....

Anyway,...the point of this is to let folk know that if they suffer from it like i do,...it can get worse after a night on the p1ss and a curry.....


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

im guessing that your glute med isn't activating properly, so do tube walking to sort that out. secondly your calves will be tight meaning your unable to dorsiflex properly (raise your foot up)use PNF stretching techniques on your gastrocnemius & soleus. get some one to do it for you who knows what they're doing & also foam roll the back of the lower leg. it will take a while but that should sort it out completely  good luck


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

samurai69 said:


> Tibbialis anterior is the muscle that causes the pain from most shin splints
> 
> A lot of the pain caused is by the muscle sheath not expanding enough to accomodate the muscle pump (especially with something like speed marching/fast walking)
> 
> ...


 i would say it more likely to be the posterior tibialis. tube walking, foam rolling, PNF


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

try getting some stronger legs and get some fat off


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

I got really bad shin splints this evening running on a hard gravel track, i could only manage 2 miles, on the treadmills i can run forever (untill i run out of breath) usually 10 miles. pretty annoying to be stopped by intense cramps.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi

i had massive problems with my lower legs. i served 8 years in the army and my last 2 were hell with my shins and feet.

it could be shin splints, compartment syndrome, plantar fasciitis or could be ligament damage in the ankle.

some of the physio's i seen had no clue. in the end after 2 years they said because i had suffered alot of twisted ankles that i only had 1 ligament still working in my left ankle and my muscles in my lower legs were been used to much(or something like that)

but another physio said because i had put 2 stone on in 2 years it could have been compartment syndrome

some of the exercises and stretches helped alot but now i dont run. i stick to x-trainer or bikes

it does not sound like you have shin splints to me with hwta you have said.


----------



## Lea (May 7, 2008)

I used to get horrible shin splints. Acute pain shooting up the front of the shinbone. I was talking to a mate of mine who runs marathons for fun he told me to wear long socks and under the socks wrap some tape around my shins in strips. It worked.

Yours does not sound like shin splints to be honest if it hurts when you rest it sounds like you need to ice and rest and maybe see a good Chiropractor.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i got them really bad when i was boxing training i found stretching helped, particularly my lower back for some reason

they were that bad at one stage that i was walking upstairs backwards or just avoiding stairs completely, i even went to the doctor


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I used to suffer from terrible shin splints through runnin, went to see someone and they suggested (sounds bonkers) that I sit down, get a 5ltr paint pot(full) hook it with my toes and keep liftin n lowerin, flexin/unflexin toes..........it worked :beer:

Linda


----------

